# Menogon



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Not been on for a while, been trying to forget about the whole ttc thingy and relax so i was very strict with myself and stopped coming on ere, i hope everybody is ok??
Well, i went to see a new specialist today and he has prescribed me with Menogon for 3 months, have to inject which I'm not really looking forward to but hey these things must be done if we want to be mummys eh? Apparently one of my tubes could be blocked which the previous specialist forgot to mention, so i got a bit upset when he told me but he says we only need one.
Anyway, i was just wondering if anybody had taken Menogon and if anybody knew how successful it is? If this doesn't work i have to go  for another lap and then its iui.

Hope everybody is well xxxxx

Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi claire , 

sorry to hear you may have a blocked tube  
i had menogon injections for stimms on both my ivf cycles, the jabs don't really hurt but i was a litte sore after. 

good luck hun i hope they work and you get a bfp

pam xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jill

I injecting the menogon for 3 cycles and bms and then if it oesnt work its onto iui, im quite scared, did you inject yourself or did you go the your nourse to do it? does it have to be dead on the same time evryday?

Claire


----------

